# Typical workplace attire



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe an odd question. But when working in a corporate environment what is the typical dress code? I am not yet in the field but I want to be in the corporate environment but it sure would stink to be under desks and what not with a shirt and tie. Is there a typical rule for techies?


----------



## SuperRockLee (Nov 2, 2011)

Probably would be a Suit of some kind. But I guess it depends on where you work. They may be relaxed about dress code.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Well...that can depend on where in the company you're working, not to mention who you're working for.

In my company, we have a production line, so people who need to go out there wear jeans and t-shirts. Me, I work in the office and it's business casual attire, which means button-down shirts, dress pants, and a pair of nice shoes.

If you're selling IT to customers you would probably need a suit.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

SportsITjunkie said:


> Maybe an odd question. But when working in a corporate environment what is the typical dress code? I am not yet in the field but I want to be in the corporate environment but it sure would stink to be under desks and what not with a shirt and tie. Is there a typical rule for techies?


To a certain extent, you have to judge each invididual organisation, and when turning up for the first day at a new job, it is always advisable to dress up. For the first day at the very least, I would advise a suit and tie, and then see what everyone else is wearing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If your working as general IT tech no tie is needed maybe a smart shirt and trousers but thats about it.

In my place we wear what we want aslong as its not something that could promote static like wool or cashmire.


----------

